# Intel Core i5 , i7 ram support issue



## macho84 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi i was shocked to see the spec of the i5 and i 7 quad core series only support frequencies upto 1333mhz. Let me know is that i cant use 1600mhz


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

You can use 1600Mhz or higher speed ram modules but you have to get P67/Z68 mobos to use them


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

1333MHz is official support, 1600MHz works fine, 1866MHz and 2000MHz will require overclocking.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 21, 2011)

what the difference between these 2 boards

will it support upcoming ivy series processor. which is better i3 or i5. i can go for i5 will overclocking to 4.4 ghz with h70 cooler will beat or match i7

get me the best board support overclocking and natively support dual x16 lanes.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

a Z68 chipset based mobo is what you should opt for and the price is around ~11.5-14k


----------



## macho84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi i need the budget cpu+mb in i-series and amd quad series combination. Would prefer board supporting 2 pci-e may go cf later.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ how much you are willing to spend on cpu+mobo combo ??


----------

